# Woodys pets...



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Can anyone tell me the email address or number of woody's pets?? I'm not even sure where it is because I can't find the address on the website!! 

Need to get in contact rather urgently.....KATE NEEEEEEDS FEMALE ACKIES :crazy::flrt:

Thanks in advance

: victory:


----------



## Nick417 (Apr 19, 2007)

miffikins said:


> Can anyone tell me the email address or number of woody's pets?? I'm not even sure where it is because I can't find the address on the website!!
> 
> Need to get in contact rather urgently.....KATE NEEEEEEDS FEMALE ACKIES :crazy::flrt:
> 
> ...


*Woody's Pets* 
0161 776 2300
192d Liverpool Road, Irlam, Manchester, M44 6FE 

hth

Nick


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Legend! Thanks very much, thats just down the road, well maybe a bit further, but still!! I'll pop in next time I'm home. Don't suppose anyone has an email address for them (I have a phobia of phones :blush??

Thanks a lot

: victory:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

miffikins said:


> Legend! Thanks very much, thats just down the road, well maybe a bit further, but still!! I'll pop in next time I'm home. Don't suppose anyone has an email address for them (I have a phobia of phones :blush??
> 
> Thanks a lot
> 
> : victory:


Dont think they will reply by email : victory: they havent updated there site for almost a year, i have bought snake and accessories from them before and its a nice clean shop.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

snakelover said:


> they havent updated there site for almost a year


Crud. What I wanted was on the website. Pooooooo :bash:

Oh well I'll pop in when I go home next week

Cheers

: victory:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

sorry miffkins but woodys has now been overtaken its now north west pet centre, and we are in there most days and sorry no ackies:neutral:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Does it have reptiles there? Now...?


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

oh yes they still have reptiles:lol2:


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks ditta!

: victory:


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

When this was owned by woody it was much better
i used to always be in there asking him stuff ect..
now they never have any stock especially frozen rats 
to be polite, its shit ! paul wood was better


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

dragonsRus said:


> When this was owned by woody it was much better
> i used to always be in there asking him stuff ect..
> now they never have any stock especially frozen rats
> to be polite, its shit ! paul wood was better


 
north west pets is a decent shop everything was clean and well looked after when i went in there,bet you wouldnt go in and tell him its shit to his face


----------

